# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي

## سراج منير

**  *الآية: 2 {الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ وَلا تَأْخُذْكُمْ بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلْيَشْهَدْ عَذَابَهُمَا طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ}* *{الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي} كان الزنى في اللغة معروفا قبل الشرع، مثل اسم السرقة والقتل. وهو اسم لوطء الرجل امرأة في فرجها من غير نكاح ولا شبهة نكاح بمطاوعتها. وإن شئت قلت: هو إدخال فرج في فرج مشتهى طبعا محرم شرعا؛ فإذا كان ذلك وجب الحد* *وهذه الآية ناسخة لآية الحبس وآية الأذى اللتين في سورة "النساء" باتفاق.* *
{مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ} هذا حد الزاني الحر البالغ البكر، وكذلك الزانية البالغة البكر الحرة. وثبت بالسنة تغريب عام؛ على الخلاف في ذلك. وأما المملوكات فالواجب خمسون جلدة؛ لقوله تعالى: {فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ} [النساء: 25] وهذا في الأمة، ثم العبد في معناها. وأما المحصن من الأحرار فعليه الرجم دون الجلد. ومن العلماء من يقول: يجلد مائة ثم يرجم.  .* *ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى الذكر والأنثى، والزاني كان يكفي منهما؛ فقيل: ذكرهما للتأكيد كما قال تعالى: {وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا}. ويحتمل أن يكون ذكرهما هنا لئلا يظن ظان أن الرجل لما كان هو الواطئ والمرأة محل ليست بواطئة فلا يجب عليها حد فذكرها رفعا لهذا الإشكال الذي أوقع جماعة من العلماء منهم الشافعي. فقالوا: لا كفارة على المرأة في الوطء في رمضان؛ لأنه قال جامعت أهلي في نهار رمضان؛ فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "كفر" . فأمره بالكفارة، والمرأة ليس بمجامعة ولا واطئة.* *
قدمت {الزَّانِيَةُ} في الآية من حيث كان في ذلك الزمان زنى النساء فاش وكان لإماء العرب وبغايا الوقت رايات، وكن مجاهرات بذلك. وقيل: لأن الزنى في النساء أعر وهو لأجل الحبل أضر. وقيل: لأن الشهوة في المرأة أكثر وعليها أغلب فصدرها تغليظا لتردع شهوتها وإن كان قد ركب فيها حياء لكنها إذا زنت ذهب الحياء كله. وأيضا فإن العار بالنساء ألحق إذ موضوعهن الحجب والصيانة فقدم ذكرهن تغليظا واهتماما.* *
الألف واللام في قول {الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي} للجنس، وذلك يعطي أنها عامة في جميع الزناة. ومن قال بالجلد مع الرجم قال: السنة جاءت بزيادة حكم فيقام مع الجلد.  . وقال الجمهور: هي خاصة في البكرين، واستدلوا على أنها غير عامة بخروج العبيد والإماء منها* *نص الله سبحانه وتعالى على ما يجب على الزانيين إذا شُهد بذلك عليهما على ما يأتي وأجمع العلماء على القول به. واختلفوا فيما يجب على الرجل يوجد مع المرأة في ثوب واحد فقال إسحاق بن راهويه: يضرب كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة. وروي ذلك عن عمر وعلى وليس يثبت ذلك عنهما. وقال عطاء وسفيان الثوري: يؤدبان. وبه قال مالك وأحمد على قدر مذاهبهم في الأدب.: والأكثر ممن رأيناه يرى على من وجد على هذه الحال الأدب.* *{فَاجْلِدُوا}  : فيه معنى الجزاء، أي إن زنى زان فافعلوا به كذا، ولهذا دخلت الفاء؛ وهكذا {وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا}*  *
لا خلاف أن المخاطب بهذا الأمر الإمام ومن ناب منابه. وزاد مالك والشافعي: السادة في العبيد. قال الشافعي: في كل جلد وقطع. وقال مالك: في الجلد دون القطع. وقيل: الخطاب للمسلمين لأن إقامة مراسم الدين واجبة على المسلمين، ثم الإمام ينوب عنهم إذ لا يمكنهم الاجتماع على إقامة الحدود.* *
أجمع العلماء على أن الجلد بالسوط يجب. والسوط الذي يجب أن يجلد به يكون سوطا بين سوطين. لا شديدا ولا لينا. وروى مالك عن زيد بن أسلم أن رجلا اعترف على نفسه بالزنى على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فدعا له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بسوط، فأتي بسوط مكسور، فقال: "فوق هذا" فأتي بسوط جديد لم تقطع ثمرته فقال: "دون هذا" فأتي بسوط قد ركب به ولان. فأمر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجلد..." موطاء مالك*  *
اختلف العلماء في تجريد المجلود في الزنى؛ فقال مالك وأبو حنيفة وغيرهما: يجرد، ويترك على المرأة ما يسترها دون ما يقيها الضرب. وقال الأوزاعي: الإمام مخير إن شاء جرد وإن شاء ترك. وقال الشعبي والنخعي: لا يجرد ولكن يترك عليه قميص. قال ابن مسعود: لا يحل في الأمة تجريد ولا مد*  *
اختلف العلماء في كيفية ضرب الرجال والنساء؛ فقال مالك: الرجل والمرأة في الحدود كلها سواء لا يقام واحد منهما؛ ولا يجزى عنده إلا في الظهر. وأصحاب الرأي والشافعي يرون أن يجلد الرجل وهو واقف، وهو قول علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه. وقال أبو حنيفة والشافعي: الضرب في الحدود كلها وفي التعزير مجردا قائما غير ممدود إلا حد القذف فإنه يضرب وعليه ثيابه.  . وينزع عنه الحشو والفرو. وقال الشافعي: إن كان مده صلاحا مد.* *
واختلفوا في المواضع التي تضرب من الإنسان في الحدود؛ فقال مالك: الحدود كلها لا تضرب إلا في الظهر، وكذلك التعزير. وقال الشافعي وأصحابه: يتقى الوجه والفرج وتضرب سائر الأعضاء؛ وروي عن علي. وأشار ابن عمر بالضرب إلى رجلي أمة جلدها في الزنى. والإجماع في تسليم الوجه والعورة والمقاتل. واختلفوا في ضرب الرأس فقال الجمهور: يتقى الرأس. وقال أبو يوسف: يضرب الرأس. وروي عن عمر وابنه فقالا: يضرب الرأس. وضرب عمر رضي الله عنه صبيا في رأسه وكان تعزيرا لا حدا. ومن حجة مالك ما أدرك عليه الناس،* *الضرب الذي يجب هو أن يكون مؤلما لا يجرح ولا يبضع، ولا يخرج الضارب يده من تحت إبطه. وبه قال الجمهور،  . وأتي عمر رضي الله عنه برجل في حد فأتي بسوط بين سوطين وقال للضارب: اضرب ولا يرى إبطك وأعط كل عضو حقه. وأتي رضي الله عنه بشارب فقال: لأبعثنك إلى رجل لا تأخذه فيك هوادة فبعثه إلى مطيع بن الأسود العدوي فقال: إذا أصبحت الغد فاضربه الحد فجاء عمر رضي الله عنه وهو يضربه ضربا شديدا فقال: قتلت الرجل كم ضربته؟ فقال ستين؛ فقال: أقص عنه بعشرين.: "أقص عنه بعشرين" يقول: اجعل شدة هذا الضرب الذي ضربته قصاصا بالعشرين التي بقيت ولا تضربه العشرين. وفي هذا الحديث من الفقه أن ضرب الشارب ضرب خفيف. وقد اختلف العلماء في أشد الحدود ضربا:* * فقال مالك وأصحابه: الضرب في الحدود كلها سواء ضرب غير مبرح؛ ضرب بين ضربين. هو قول الشافعي رضي الله عنه. وقال أبو حنيفة وأصحابه: التعزير أشد الضرب؛ وضرب الزنى أشد من الضرب في الخمر، وضرب الشارب أشد من ضرب القذف. وقال الثوري: ضرب الزنى أشد من ضرب القذف، وضرب القذف أشد من ضرب الخمر. احتج مالك بورود التوقيف عل عدد الجلدات، ولم يرد في شيء منها تخفيف ولا تثقيل عمن يجب التسليم له. احتج أبو حنيفة بفعل عمر، فإنه ضرب في التعزير ضربا أشد منه في الزنى. احتج الثوري بأن الزنى لما كان أكثر عددا في الجلدات استحال أن يكون القذف أبلغ في النكاية. وكذلك الخمر؛ لأنه لم يثبت الحد إلا بالاجتهاد، وسبيل مسائل الاجتهاد لا يقوي قوة مسائل التوقيف.* *
الحد الذي أوجب الله في الزنى والخمر والقذف وغير ذلك ينبغي أن يقام بين أيدي الحكام، ولا يقيمه إلا فضلاء الناس وخيارهم يختارهم الإمام لذلك. وكذلك كانت الصحابة تفعل كلما وقع لهم شيء من ذلك، رضي الله عنهم. وسبب ذلك أنه قيام بقاعدة شرعية وقربة تعبدية، تجب المحافظة على فعلها وقدرها ومحلها وحالها، بحيث لا يتعدى شيء من شروطها ولا أحكامها، فإن دم المسلم وحرمته عظيمة، فيجب مراعاته بكل ما أمكن*  * روى الصحيح عن حضين بن المنذر أبي ساسان قال: شهدت عثمان بن عفان وأتي بالوليد قد صلى الصبح ركعتين ثم قال: أزيدكم؟ فشهد عليه رجلان، أحدهما حمران أنه شرب الخمر، وشهد آخر أنه رآه يتقيأ؛ فقال عثمان: إنه لم يتقيأ حتى شربها؛ فقال: يا علي قم فاجلده، فقال علي: قم يا حسن فاجلده. فقال الحسن: ول حارها من تولى قارها - فكأنه وجد عليه - فقال: يا عبد الله بن جعفر، قم فاجلده، فجلده وعلي يعد..." الحديث.* *نص الله تعالى على عدد الجلد في الزنى والقذف، وثبت التوقيف في الخمر على ثمانين من فعل عمر في جميع الصحابة - على ما تقدم في المائدة - فلا يجوز أن يتعدى الحد في ذلك كله.* *قال ابن العربي: وهذا ما لم يتابع الناس في الشر ولا احلولت لهم المعاصي، حتى يتخذوها ضراوة ويعطفون عليها بالهوادة فلا يتناهوا عن منكر فعلوه؛ فحينئذ تتعين الشدة ويزاد الحد لأجل زيادة الذنب. وقد أتي عمر بسكران في رمضان فضربه مائة؛ ثمانين حد الخمر وعشرين لهتك حرمة الشهر. فهكذا يجب أن تركب العقوبات على تغليظ الجنايات وهتك الحرمات. وقد لعب رجل بصبي فضربه الوالي ثلاثمائة سوط فلم يغير ذلك مالك حين بلغه، فكيف لو رأى زماننا هذا بهتك الحرمات والاستهتار بالمعاصي، والتظاهر بالمناكر وبيع الحدود واستيفاء العبيد لها في منصب القضاة، لمات كمدا ولم يجالس أحدا؛ وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.* *قلت: ولهذا المعنى - والله أعلم - زيد في حد الخمر حتى انتهى إلى ثمانين.* *وروى الدارقطني عن عبد الرحمن بن أزهر قال: رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم حنين وهو يتخلل الناس يسأل عن منزل خالد بن الوليد، فأتي بسكران، قال فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لمن عنده فضربوه بما في أيديهم. وقال: وحثا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه التراب. قال: ثم أتي أبو بكر رضي الله عنه بسكران، قال: فتوخى الذي كان من ضربهم يومئذ؛ فضرب أربعين. حسنة الالبانى* *عن ابن وبرة الكلبي قال: أرسلني خالد بن الوليد إلى عمر، قال فأتيته ومعه عثمان بن عفان وعبدالرحمن بن عوف وعلي وطلحة والزبير وهم معه متكئون في المسجد فقلت: إن خالد بن الوليد أرسلني إليك وهو يقرأ عليك السلام ويقول: إن الناس قد انهمكوا في الخمر وتحاقروا العقوبة فيه؛ فقال عمر: هم هؤلاء عندك فسلهم. فقال علي: نراه إذا سكر هذى وإذا هذى افترى وعلى المفتري ثمانون؛ قال فقال عمر: أبلغ صاحبك ما قال. قال: فجلد خالد ثمانين وعمر ثمانين. قال: وكان عمر إذا أتي بالرجل الضعيف الذي كانت منه الذلة ضربه أربعين، قال: وجلد عثمان أيضا ثمانين وأربعين.* *ومن هذا المعنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لو تأخر الهلال لزدتكم" متفق علية* *كالمنكل لهم حين أبوا أن ينتهوا. في رواية "لو مد لنا الشهر لواصلنا وصالا يدع المتعمقون تعمقهم".  متفق علية* * {وَلا تَأْخُذْكُمْ بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ} أي لا تمتنعوا عن إقامة الحدود شفقة على المحدود، ولا تخففوا الضرب من غير إيجاع، وقيل: {لا تَأْخُذْكُمْ بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ} قالوا:في الضرب والجلد. وقال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه: إقامة حد بأرض خير لأهلها من مطر أربعين ليلة؛ ثم قرأ هذه الآية.  والرأفة أرق الرحمة . والرؤوف من صفات الله تعالى: العطوف الرحيم.* * {فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ} أي في حكم الله؛ كما قال تعالى: {مَا كَانَ لِيَأْخُذَ أَخَاهُ فِي دِينِ الْمَلِكِ} [يوسف: 76] أي في حكمه. وقيل: {فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ} أي في طاعة الله وشرعه فيما أمركم به من إقامة الحدود. "إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر" قررهم على معنى التثبيت والحض بقوله تعالى : {إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ}. وهذا كما تقول لرجل تحضه: إن كنت رجلا فافعل كذا، أي هذه أفعال الرجال.* *وَلْيَشْهَدْ عَذَابَهُمَا طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} قيل: لا يشهد التعذيب إلا من لا يستحق التأديب قيل: رجل فما فوقه إلى ألف. وقيل: لا بد من حضور أربعة قياسا على الشهادة على الزنى، وأن هذا باب منه؛ وهو قول مالك والليث والشافعي. وقيل: ثلاثة، لأنه أقل الجمع. الحسن: واحد فصاعدا، وعنه عشرة. وقيل: ما زاد على الثلاثة.* *اختلف في المراد بحضور الجماعة. هل المقصود بها الإغلاط على الزناة والتوبيخ بحضرة الناس، وأن ذلك يدع المحدود، ومن شهده وحضره يتعظ به ويزدجر لأجله، ويشيع حديثه فيعتبر به من بعده، أو الدعاء لهما بالتوبة والرحمة؛ قولان للعلماء.*  *: فتاوى إمام المفتين  في حد الزنى من كتاب ابن القيم فتاوى امام المتقين )*  *[ وسأله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل فقال : إن ابني كان عسيفا على هذا فزنى بامرأته فافتديت منه بمائة شاة وخادم وإنى سألت رجالا من أهل العلم فأخبروني أن على ابني جلد مائة وتغريب عام وأن على امرأة هذا الرجم فقال : والذي نفسي بيده لأقضين بينكما بكتاب الله المائة والخادم رد عليك وعلى ابنك جلد مائة وتغريب عام واغد يا أنيس على امرأة هذا فإن اعترفت فارجمها فاعترفت فرجمها ] [ متفق عليه ]*  *[ وقضى صلى الله عليه وسلم فيمن زنى ولم يحصن بنفي عام وإقامة الحد عليه ] [ ذكره البخاري ]* *[ وقضى صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الثيب بالثيب جلد مائة ثم الرجم والبكر بالبكر جلد مائة ثم نفي سنة ] [ ذكره مسلم ]*   *[ وجاءه اليهود فقالوا : إن رجلا منهم وامرأة زنيا فقال لهم : ما تجدون في التوراة في شأن الرجم ؟ فقالوا : نفضحهم ويجلدون فقال عبد الله بن سلام : كذبتم إن فيها الرجم فأتوا بالتوراة فنشروها فوضع أحدهم يده على آية الرجم فقرأ ما بعدها وما قبلها فقال له عبد الله بن سلام : ارفع يدك فرفع يده فإذا آية الرجم فقالوا : صدق يا محمد فيها آية الرجم فأمر بهما فرجما ] [ متفق عليه ]*   *ولأبي داود [ أن رجلا منهم وامرأة زنيا فقالوا : اذهبوا به إلى هذا النبي فإنه بعث بالتخفيف فإن أفتانا بفتيا دون الرجم قبلناها منه واحتججنا بها عند الله وقلنا : إنها فتيا نبي من أنبيائك فأتوه وهو جالس في المسجد في الصحابة فقالوا : يا أبا القاسم ما ترى في رجل وامرأة منهم زنيا ؟ فلم يكلمهم بكلمة حتى أتى بيت مدراسهم فقام على الباب فقال : أنشدكم بالله الذي أنزل التوراة على موسى ما تجدون في التوراة على من زنى إذا أحصن ؟ قالوا : يحمم ويجبه ويجلد والتجبية : أن يحمل الزانيان على حمار وتقابل أقفيتهما ويطاف بهما فسكت شاب منهم فلما رآه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سكت نظر إليه وأنشده فقال : اللهم إذ أنشدتنا فإنا نجد في التوراة الرجم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فما أول ما ارتخصتم أمر الله ؟ قال : زنى ذو قرابة ملك من ملوكنا فأخر عنه الرجم ثم زنى رجل في أسرة من الناس فأراد رجمه فحال قومه دونه وقالوا : لا يرجم صاحبنا حتى تجيء بصاحبك فترجمه فاصطلحوا على هذه العقوبة بينهم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فإني أحكم بما في التوراة فأمر بهما فرجما ]*  *وعند أبي داود أيضا [ أنه دعا بالشهود فجاءه أربعة فشهدوا أنهم رأوا ذكره في فرجها مثل الميل في المكحلة ]* *[ وسأله صلى الله عليه وسلم ماعز بن مالك أن يطهره وقال : إني قد زنيت فأرسل إلى قومه : هل تعلمون بعقله بأسا تنكرون منه شيئا ؟ قالوا : ما نعلمه إلا أوفى العقل من صالحينا فيما نرى فأقر أربع مرات فقال له في الخامسة : أنكتها ؟ قال : نعم قال : حتى غاب ذلك منك في ذلك منها ؟ قال : نعم قال : كما يغيب المرود في المكحلة والرشاء في البئر ؟ قال : نعم قال : فهل تدري ما الزنى ؟ قال : نعم أتيت منها حراما ما يأتي الرجل من امرأته حلالا قال : فما تريد بهذا القول ؟ قال : أريد أن تطهرني فأمر رجلا فاستنكهه ثم أمر به فرجم ولم يحفر له فلما وجد مس الحجارة فر يشتد حتى مر برجل معه لحي جمل فضربه وضربه الناس حتى مات فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : هلا تركتموه وجئتموني به ] وفي بعض طرق هذه القصة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له : شهدت على نفسك أربع مرات اذهبوا به فارجموه* *وفي بعضها : فلما شهد على نفسه أربع مرات دعاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : أبك جنون ؟ قال : لا قال : هل أحصنت ؟ قال : نعم قال : فاذهبوا به فارجموه* *وفي بعض طرقها [ أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع رجلين من أصحابه يقول أحدهما لصاحبه : انظر إلى هذا الذي ستر الله عليه فلم تدعه نفسه حتى رجم رجم الكلب فسكت عنهما ثم سار ساعة حتى مر بجيفة حمار شائل برجليه فقال : أين فلان وفلان ؟ فقالا : نحن ذاك يا رسول الله فقال : انزلا وكلا من جيفة هذا الحمار فقالا : يا نبي الله من يأكل هذا ؟ قال : فما نلتما من عرض أخيكما آنفا أشد أكلا منه والذي نفسي بيده إنه الآن لفي أنهار الجنة ينغمس فيها ]* *وفي بعض طرقها أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له : لعلك رأيت في منامك لعلك استكرهت*  *وفي بعضها [ أنه أمر فحفرت له حفيرة ] [ ذكره مسلم ]*  * [ وجاءته صلى الله عليه وسلم الغامدية فقالت : إني قد زنيت فطهرني وإنه رددها فقالت : ترددني كما رددت ماعزا فوالله إني لحبلى فقال : اذهبي حتى تلدي فلما ولدت أتته بالصبي في خرقة فقالت : هذا قد ولدته فقال : اذهبي فأرضعيه حتى تفطميه فلما فطمته أتته به وفي يده كسرة من خبز فقالت : هذا قد فطمته وأكل الطعام فدفع الصبي إلى رجل من المسلمين ثم أمر بها فحفر لها إلى صدرها وأمر الناس فرجموها فأقبل خالد بن الوليد بحجر فرمى رأسها فنضح الدم على وجهه فسبها فسمع نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سبه إياها فقال : مهلا يا خالد فوالذي نفسي بيده لقد تابت توبة لو تابها صاحب مكس لغفر له ثم أمر بها فصلى عليها ودفنت ] [ ذكره مسلم ]*  *وجاءه صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل [ فقال : يا رسول الله إني أصبت حدا فأقمه علي ولم يسأله عنه وحضرت الصلاة فصلى مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقام إليه الرجل فقال : يا رسول الله إني أصبت حدا فأقم في كتاب الله قال : أليس قد صليت معنا ؟ قال : نعم قال : فإن الله قد غفر لك ذنبك أو قال حدك ] [ متفق عليه ]*  *[ وسأله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل فقال : أصبت من امرأة قبلة فنزلت : { وأقم الصلاة طرفي النهار وزلفا من الليل إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات ذلك ذكرى للذاكرين } فقال الرجل : ألي هذه ؟ فقال : بل لمن عمل بها من أمتي ] [ متفق عليه ]* *وقد استدل به من يرى أن التعزير ليس بواجب وإن للإمام إسقاطه ولا دليل فيه فتأمله*  *[ وخرجت امرأة تريد الصلاة فتجللها رجل فقضى حاجته منها فصاحت وفر ومر عليها غيره فأخذوه فظنت أنه هو وقالت : هذا الذي فعل بي فأتوا به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأمر برجمه فقام صاحبها الذي وقع عليها فقال : أنا صاحبها فقال لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : اذهبي فقد غفر الله لك وقال للرجل قولا حسنا فقالوا : ألا ترجم صاحبها ؟ فقال : لا لقد تاب توبة لو تابها أهل المدينة لقبل منهم ]*  *ولا فتوى ولا حكم أحسن من هذا* *فإن قيل : كيف أمر برجم البريء ؟* *قيل : لو أنكر لم يرجمه ولكن لما أخذ وقالت : هو هذا ولم ينكر ولم يحتج عن نفسه فاتفق مجئ القوم به في صورة المريب وقول المرأة هذا هو وسكوته سكوت المريب وهذه القرائن أقوى من قرائن حد المرأة بلعان الرجل وسكوتها فتأمله* *الآية: 2 {الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ وَلا تَأْخُذْكُمْ بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلْيَشْهَدْ عَذَابَهُمَا طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ}* *وَأَمَّا الزَّانِي { بتصريف من مجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الاسلام }*  *1-     فَإِنْ كَانَ مُحْصَنًا فَإِنَّهُ يُرْجَمُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ كَمَا رَجَمَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَاعِزَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ الأسلمي وَرَجَمَ الغامدية وَرَجَمَ الْيَهُودِيَّيْنِ وَرَجَمَ غَيْرَ هَؤُلَاءِ وَرَجَمَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ بَعْدَهُ .                                                                                              *  * 2-وَقَدْ اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ : هَلْ يُجْلَدُ قَبْلَ الرَّجْمِ مِائَةٌ ؟ عَلَى قَوْلَيْنِ فِي مَذْهَبِ أَحْمَد وَغَيْرِهِ . وَإِنْ كَانَ غَيْرُ مُحْصَنٍ فَإِنَّهُ يُجْلَدُ مِائَةُ جَلْدَةٍ بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَيُغَرَّبُ عَامًا بِسُنَّةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَإِنْ كَانَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ يَرَى وُجُوبَ التَّغْرِيبِ .*  *                                                                                                                                                                                       3- وَلَا يُقَامُ عَلَيْهِ الْحَدُّ حَتَّى يَشْهَدَ عَلَيْهِ أَرْبَعَةُ شُهَدَاءَ أَوْ يَشْهَدَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ أَرْبَعَ شَهَادَاتٍ ؛ عِنْدَ كَثِيرٍ مِنْ الْعُلَمَاءِ أَوْ أَكْثَرِهِمْ . وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَكْتَفِي بِشَهَادَتِهِ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَوْ أَقَرَّ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ ثُمَّ رَجَعَفَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ : يَسْقُطُ عَنْهُ الْحَدُّ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ : لَا يَسْقُطُ .                                                                                                                                                                   *   *4- وَالْمُحْصَنُ مَنْ وَطِئَ - وَهُوَ حُرٌّ مُكَلَّفٌ - لِمَنْ تَزَوَّجَهَا نِكَاحًا صَحِيحًا فِي قُبُلِهَا وَلَوْ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً .*  *5- وَهَلْ يُشْتَرَطُ أَنْ تَكُونَ الْمَوْطُوءَةُ مُسَاوِيَةً لِلْوَاطِئِ فِي هَذِهِ الصِّفَاتِ ؟ عَلَى قَوْلَيْنِ لِلْعُلَمَاءِ . . وَهَلْ تُحْصَنُ الْمُرَاهِقَةُ لِلْبَالِغِ ؛ وَبِالْعَكْسِ ؟ فَأَمَّا أَهْلُ الذِّمَّةِ فَإِنَّهُمْ مُحْصَنُونَ أَيْضًا عِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ الْعُلَمَاءِ كَالشَّافِعِيِّ وَأَحْمَد لِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رَجَمَ يَهُودِيَّيْنِ عِنْدَ بَابِ مَسْجِدِهِ وَذَلِكَ أَوَّلُ رَجْمٍ كَانَ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ .                                                                                                                                  *   *6-وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْمَرْأَةِ إذَا وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهَا زَوْجٌ وَلَا سَيِّدٌ وَلَمْ تَدَعْ شُبْهَةً فِي الْحَبَلِ . فَفِيهَا قَوْلَانِ فِي مَذْهَبِ أَحْمَد وَغَيْرِهِ . قِيلَ : لَا حَدَّ عَلَيْهَا ؛ لِأَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ أَنْ تَكُونَ حَبِلَتْ مُكْرَهَةً أَوْ بِتَحَمُّلِ . أَوْ بِوَطْءِ شُبْهَةٍ . وَقِيلَ : بَلْ تُحَدُّ وَهَذَا هُوَ الْمَأْثُورُ عَنْ الْخُلَفَاءِ الرَّاشِدِينَ وَهُوَ الْأَشْبَهُ بِأُصُولِ الشَّرِيعَةِ وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ ؛ فَإِنَّ الِاحْتِمَالَاتِ النَّادِرُ لَا يُلْتَفَتُ إلَيْهَا كَاحْتِمَالِ كَذِبِهَا وَكَذِبِ الشُّهُودِ .* *
7-وَأَمَّا اللِّوَاطُ فَمِنْ الْعُلَمَاءِ مَنْ يَقُولُ : حَدُّهُ كَحَدِّ الزِّنَا . وَقَدْ قِيلَ : دُونَ ذَلِكَ . وَالصَّحِيحُ الَّذِي اتَّفَقَتْ عَلَيْهِ الصَّحَابَةُ : أَنْ يُقْتَلَ الِاثْنَانِ الْأَعْلَى وَالْأَسْفَلُ . سَوَاءٌ كَانَا مُحْصَنَيْنِ أَوْ غَيْرَ مُحْصَنَيْنِ ؛ فَإِنَّ أَهْلَ السُّنَنِ رَوَوْا عَنْ ابْنِعَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ :* * { مَنْ وَجَدْتُمُوهُ يَعْمَلُ عَمَلَ قَوْمِ لُوطٍ فَاقْتُلُوا الْفَاعِلَ وَالْمَفْعُولَ بِهِ } .                                                               *   *   8-وَرَوَى أَبُو دَاوُد عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا فِي الْبِكْرِ يُوجَدُ عَلَى اللُّوطِيَّةِ . قَالَ : يُرْجَمُ . وَيُرْوَى عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْن أَبِي طَالِبٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ نَحْوُ ذَلِكَ .                                                                                                                                             *  *  9- وَلَمْ تَخْتَلِفْ الصَّحَابَةُ فِي قَتْلِهِ ؛ وَلَكِنْ تَنَوَّعُوا فِيهِ . فَرُوِيَ عَنْ الصِّدِّيقِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ أَمَرَ بِتَحْرِيقِهِ وَعَنْ غَيْرِهِ قَتْلُهُ وَعَنْ بَعْضِهِمْ : أَنَّهُ يُلْقَى عَلَيْهِ جِدَارٌ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ تَحْتَ الْهَدْمِ وَقِيلَ : يُحْبَسَانِ فِي أَنْتَنِ مَوْضِعٍ حَتَّى يَمُوتَا . وَعَنْ بَعْضِهِمْ : أَنَّهُ يُرْفَعُ عَلَى أَعْلَى جِدَارٍ فِي الْقَرْيَةِ وَيُرْمَى مِنْهُ وَيُتْبَعُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ كَمَا فَعَلَ اللَّهُ بِقَوْمِ لُوطٍ . وَهَذِهِ رِوَايَةٌ عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ .                                                                *  *10- وَالرِّوَايَةُ الْأُخْرَى قَالَ : يُرْجَمُ . وَعَلَى هَذَا أَكْثَرُ السَّلَفِ . قَالُوا لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ رَجَمَ قَوْمَ لُوطٍ وَشَرَعَ رَجْمَ الزَّانِي تَشْبِيهًا بِرَجْمِ قَوْمِ لُوطٍ فَيُرْجَمُ الِاثْنَانِ سَوَاءٌ كَانَا حُرَّيْنِ أَوْ مَمْلُوكَيْنِ أَوْ كَانَ أَحَدُهُمَا مَمْلُوكًا وَالْآخَرُ حُرًّا إذَا كَانَا بَالِغَيْنِ فَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدُهُمَا غَيْرَ بَالِغٍ عُوقِبَ بِمَا دُونَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا يُرْجَمُ إلَّا الْبَالِغُ*  *والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------

